# Dryer fun!



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Wow, what a great picture and video! I love the slow motion part


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Ziggy loves the dryer, and in particular likes me to shoot it right on top of his head and on his chest. He leans his head into the airflow and acts like it is a jacuzzi.


----------

